# The Bourne Ultimatum Trailer



## phlaw (Apr 20, 2007)

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/thebourneultimatum.html


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks awesome and the first two were great movies it will definately be one that I will try to catch at the theater.


----------



## phlaw (Apr 20, 2007)

I definately liked the first more.  I am not a big fa of the director Paul Greengrass, I don't like his shakey camera style.

It does look really goods though, that fight scene with the flip looks great!


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 20, 2007)

I still dont really get this, wasnt the 3rd book all about his wife (who they killed in the second movie) and his kids with his wife (who they killed in the second movie).

Been quite a few years since I read them all but im pretty sure thats what the third one was about.


----------



## MJS (Apr 20, 2007)

I enjoyed the first two and I'm looking forward to this one! 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!
I liked the first two and will see this one either at the theater or on video.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2007)

I saw the first two movies and i loved the fighting scenes.

Looking forward to see this one!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks awesome, they are always great movies looking forward to this as well.


----------



## phlaw (Apr 23, 2007)

I know in the book it is Jason Bourne vs. Carlos the Jackal. I do seem to remember something about his wife & kids also, but it has been a while.


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow I never knew they were making a 3rd!   I can't wait to see it!


----------



## donald (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh yeah a definite must see. I hope the ma scenes are up to par, and alot of them, oooya...  I hope Mr.Damon does an even better job in this one.

1stJohn1:9


----------



## thardey (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm very excited to see the "Bourne Vs. Carlos" bit.

I'm hoping that it includes some of the cat and mouse of the Carlos bits from the "Identity" book.

I don't know what they're going to do with the wife/kids thing that was so much a part of the "Ultimatum" book, but then again, the "Supremacy" book and movie had nothing at all in common.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2007)

I've only read _Identity_, but I do remember the Carlos the Jackal stuff!


----------



## hrlmonkey (Apr 26, 2007)

1 & 2 are a couple of my fave films.  just dont fall into the trap of expecting the books.  the first was mostly based on the original book, but then they went freelance, as the books dont fit today very well.   

if you like the books, theres more out, just not written by the late ludlum.  eric von lustbader i believe, the guy that did all the ninja books in the 80's.


----------

